#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking for rental accomodation in Samui

## Crawley5

I am moving to Koh Samui at the end of October and am looking for a 1 apartment/studio in either Bo phut, Big Buddha, Chaweng or anywhere within 10 minutes travelling distance of Bo phut.

My requirements are that the property must be secure, with a shared/private swimming pool, hot water, electricity, cable/sat tv and internet access.

If anyone has any properties available for rent please forward me some pics.

Also if you have any questions please fire away.

Many thanks

----------


## chassamui

Hi
How did the move go? Did you find a place and did you have any luck with web searches for Samui property?
I am coming over on retirement in May and still looking. Will probably stay in budget hotel until something turns up.
I m looking at Chaweng north and Lamai.
Chas

----------


## Thetyim

You can get a good monthly rate here
https://teakdoor.com/thailands-beache...reef-view.html (Koh Samui, Samui Reef View)

----------


## chassamui

> You can get a good monthly rate here
> https://teakdoor.com/thailands-beache...reef-view.html (Koh Samui, Samui Reef View)


Thanks for that. It was your earlier post that prompted me to email Gus and he has offered me an excellent deal for me and th G/F

_If you give a man a fish be will eat for a day. If you teach a man to fish, he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day._

----------

